# From London to NY- Single Female



## Che Che (Aug 23, 2012)

Hello,

I am a 28 year old female moving to NY this October, currently work for a US bank and I am in the process of getting a transfer. Lived in the UK all my life so this is a mini adventure for me.

I have to find my own accommodation etc once I arrive so will spend the first 4 weeks in a holiday apartment until I find my feet. Has anyone made a similar move recently? Any useful tips would be appreciated.

I don’t really know anyone in New York so tips on the social scene would also be appreciated.... is there any specific areas that Expats hang out? 

Thanks

Che Che


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Che Che....I would say the most important thing you should do is make sure your employers are giving you a good expat package....
Making sure they're giving you health insurance etc...that stuff is really expensive in the US. 
I'm assuming they're taking care of your working visa??
Good luck... and enjoy your US adventure!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Talk to your future NY colleagues and ask them about the nice/to avoid neighborhoods with housing within your budget and acceptable commute.


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

The previous post gave good advice about discussing it with your associates at work. New York City is my favorite city by far to visit which we do frequently. I would live there except I don't like cold weather. I assume you will be working in Manhattan. New York has excellent public transportation so you aren't limited to living in Manhattan. Manhattan is definitely where I would live but it is very expensive compared to Queens, and other areas. If you can afford it, then Manhattan is the place to live.


----------



## Canadian_In_NYC (Sep 12, 2012)

Che Che said:


> Hello,
> I have to find my own accommodation etc once I arrive so will spend the first 4 weeks in a holiday apartment until I find my feet. Has anyone made a similar move recently? Any useful tips would be appreciated.
> 
> I don’t really know anyone in New York so tips on the social scene would also be appreciated.... is there any specific areas that Expats hang out?
> ...


Place to live - what's your budget?
Will you be working in Manhattan?
Do you prefer the arts or Shopping?
Do you need nature (you know, parks or trees) in your life?

Reply and I'll tell you my thoughts.

CDN


----------

